# Head tremor last night



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Me and Morris were chilling out on the sofa last night after a very nice walk with another vizsla friend and his head started to 'wobble' from left to right as if he was gently shaking his head to say no. It went on for about 10 seconds. He seemed absolutely find afterwards, we took him to bed with us and he was fine all night and perky as anything this morning.

I've made an appointment for a check-up at the vets on Monday night, is that soon enough as long as nothing happens between now and then? Are there non-serious things it could be?


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Try not to read too much into it for your own sanity. I know our V does odd things at the end of the night when he's worn out from the day. Since he is acting normal, I probably wouldn't take him to the vet unless he does it again.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I found this thread that has a video attached.
It may, or may not be the same as your dog is experiencing. I would keep the vet appointment. It can't hurt any thing other than the bank account, and it may help with diagnoses. The reason I would keep it, is because I would be worried that the dog has had more tremors that I didn't see. Try and keep your camera close by. If it happens, a video can help explain to the vet what your seeing.
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6672.msg57864.html#msg57864


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Yeh I saw that thread when I was searching last night. Morris wasn't as severe as that but it looked similar. Morris didn't look bothered when it was happening, and he was no different straight afterwards. I knew I should have got a video but by the time I registered what I was seeing it was over. I'll try to get it if it happens again.

The vet sounded concerned and said it was definitely worth taking him in for a check up, especially as we're due our free 6-month check anyway (part of a plan we currently pay for). We're insured to the hilt for him, so at least that side of things is covered, whatever he needs he can have.

I'm trying not to think too much about it, but I cant help but worry, I hope it was a one off.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I hope it was a one time thing too! If it is similar to what Dozer has at least it's manageable with meds. Keep us updated. I'll be praying for you guys.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'll let you know.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

We went to the vet last night and didn't get told anything that i didn't already know. As he's young it could be mild epilepsy, but until it happens again we cant know. If it happens again, turn lights and sounds down and let him finish, try to work out if he is responsive to his name without interrupting him too much?

They did say he's in otherwise good shape, weighing in at 27 kilos (about 60 lbs). 

so its just wait and see, and keep my phone handy.

Some photos of my gorgeous boy...


----------

